# Your own....personal....bubble...



## Sasquatch! (Oct 21, 2010)

...someone to... *cough*

Anyone have abnormally large or small "Personal bubbles"?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> ...someone to... *cough*
> 
> Anyone have abnormally large or small "Personal bubbles"?



Believe it or not, I'm a hugger. I love Love LOVE hugs. I don't get nearly enough. But I hardly ever initiate because I don't want to seem like "that guy". 

BUT, at the same time, I'm constantly telling my younger brother to get out of my face.

I suppose my bubble is flexible. It just depends on what it's being invaded for.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 21, 2010)

my lady bubble is just about nonexistent. but with guys i think my bubble is probably pretty average.


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 21, 2010)

I HATE being in crowds of confused, wandering idiots, in which case if you touch me, I'll be strongly inclined to kick you in the shin. 

OTHERWISE, I'm a very touchy person. I love hugs and cuddles and glomping and random groping. Especially random groping.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 21, 2010)

I despise space invaders if I don't know them.

However, there are space invaders I know and love and are welcome into my personal bubble any time.


So my personal space is directly proportionate to how well I know/how much I like, a person or people.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Believe it or not, I'm a hugger. I love Love LOVE hugs. I don't get nearly enough. But I hardly ever initiate because I don't want to seem like "that guy".



I'm like this too. I love to hug and be affectionate in a platonic manner, but I'm always hesitant for fear of overstepping a boundardy or giving the wrong impression.

Then again, there are certain types of people I don't want to be touched by, let alone hugged. A lot of the girls I know who throw themselves at friends and acquaintances alike for chummy hugs are generally the girls who call me 'honey' or 'sweetie': in my world, the over-familiar, over-sweet butterflies who turn out to be two-faced bitches. Maybe I should put this out there now: please don't call me any pet name other than 'dear'. I don't trust women who feel they can call acquaitances anything other than their actual name.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm like this too. I love to hug and be affectionate in a platonic manner, but I'm always hesitant for fear of overstepping a boundardy or giving the wrong impression.
> 
> Then again, there are certain types of people I don't want to be touched by, let alone hugged. A lot of the girls I know who throw themselves at friends and acquaintances alike for chummy hugs are generally the girls who call me 'honey' or 'sweetie': in my world, the over-familiar, over-sweet butterflies who turn out to be two-faced bitches. Maybe I should put this out there now: please don't call me any pet name other than 'dear'. I don't trust women who feel they can call acquaitances anything other than their actual name.



What about guys?


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 21, 2010)

Stranger danger is my motto.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

My bubble surrounds the universe. So everyone is in it. I love hugging, snuggles, cuddles, cunoodles, fondling, groping, holding hands, etc & all that jazz. Only in heat do I tend to shy away. (Let's face it, I am a big ass guy that produces body heat like a fuckin' space heater) I let people know if I would rather them not be too close. Other than that, you may hump my leg anytime


----------



## Zowie (Oct 21, 2010)

People I know and like, I have no bubble. I adore being hugged or just hold onto, it makes me happy.

People I dislike/don't know... Eh. I get very tense.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 21, 2010)

My personal bubble isn't very big, but when someone I don't know unexpectedly enters my bubble, I get a little tense. But normally I'm not too closed off.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really dont like being touched in general. It's always been a problem with me. It could be somebody i'm really close to or a complete stranger but i always feel the same way.

I've never really been a touchy-feely person, and none of my friends are, so i guess i've never really been de-sensetised to it. But i'd like to think that if i met the right kind of person (probably romantically) I would open myself up to that kinda of thing.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> What about guys?



Hmm... you asking me this makes me realise men don't actually call me pet names, ever, so I don't know how I'd feel about it. On the one hand I don't think I'd feel so vehement about it for the fact I don't think men would use a pet name in a bitch capacity; they'd more likely be flirting. But at the same time I have to concede that a guy's use of a pet name in a flirting capacity would essentially be the same as a bitchy girl's use: to get familiar. 

I think it would entirely depend with guys. I haven't made the association between men, pet names and mistrustfulness yet, so I don't think I'd mind. I know that's calssed as double standards, but I'm not the first girl to accept one thing from a guy but not from a girl. Sorry.

(For the record, I'm not saying people who use pet names are bitchy as a rule of thumb, and not everyone I know who uses pet names are like this; I've just recently had bad experiences with a group of girls who used them on me whilst being the most ill-intent bunch of witches imaginable.)


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Hmm... you asking me this makes me realise men don't actually call me pet names, ever



Really? Hmm...it's become more of a habit with me in the past year. My go to tends to be darlin'. Yeah, I'm kinda of a like a cross between Sawyer and Hurley.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 21, 2010)

I have to comment on the pet names thing.

I don't like them. At all. Not from a stranger, a friend, a family member, or a partner. Nor do I use any. The only pet name I use is "Pooper" and it is for my pet dog 

It might change over time but I don't remember ever liking pet names for some reason.


----------



## Tad (Oct 21, 2010)

I absorbed my total WASP background on this one....handshake at full arm reach is about as close as I'm really comfortable with when interacting with people. Oh, I do the whole modern semi-hug, fake cheek kiss thing with people who expect it, but it always feels incredibly awkward to me.

^^^^ that is for formally interacting with someone. If we are squished together on the bus, that is entirely different, it is what it is--I live in an urban area, space is at a premium, but we can all block everyone else out and pretend we aren't crushed together, and it is all good (I love being alone and anonymous in crowds!)

I'm actually really touch oriented and love, love, love being touched in the right circumstances. I think that is part of why I'm not comfortable with casual touching; for me touching can be about as casual as nudity can be casual for most people. So modern social touching is stressful, because I have to put up so many mental walls, it is just tremendously distracting.


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 21, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> <snip>
> Maybe I should put this out there now: please don't call me any pet name other than 'dear'. I don't trust women who feel they can call acquaitances anything other than their actual name.



I have a funny (well, now it is) story, actually, about when a male sales clerk in NYC called me _dear_ in such a bitchtastic way that I'm surprised he didn't draw blood. I think that may be a New York thing but haven't spent enough time there to know for sure. I am one of those people who use pet names in what I like to think is a funny way, like Dr. Cox on Scrubs or Sawyer on Lost, but I use it on everyone -- male, female, human, other animals, foot stools, etc. I don't use endearments, though, mostly silly girls names or descriptives.



theronin23 said:


> Really? Hmm...it's become more of a habit with me in the past year. My go to tends to be darlin'. Yeah, I'm kinda of a like a cross between Sawyer and Hurley.



Engaging stalking mode now! :>

Oh, touchy feely stuff, forgot! Um, I'm not comfortable with casual touching unless I really really like the person or if I've known them for a long time and that they're "safe". I can tolerate quick social hugs from acquaintances and have gotten to where I can reach out and touch someone's arm when I'm feeling friendly or empathetic towards them. The worrisome thing is that when I'm dozing off or sleeping I've been known to try to hit people who've touched me or tried to wake me up. I don't think I've done that to anyone when I've been traveling because I didn't find myself in jail but I have been in the wake up process and felt the urge to smack the person sitting next to me. *lol* Scary stuff.

None of my amours have ever mentioned getting punched but who knows if they maybe liked it? Oi.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

I say to thee, come one come all, invade my bubble like mighty Poland


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 21, 2010)

I stood at orientation with a Free Hugs sign. That pretty much answers the threadfor me. 

I loves me some hugs!


----------



## Zowie (Oct 21, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I stood at orientation with a Free Hugs sign. That pretty much answers the threadfor me.



I'm stuck with the thought that you'd get lice from that sort of practise. That's why I can't do it. Or hug someone who is doing it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 21, 2010)

I love those who're brave enough to don the "free hugs" sign :happy:

I came up with that project for a team I was in during my high school days :happy: Only 2 others participated with me, and we had one day of doing it in school, one day of doing it on a street corner, one day of doing it in a mall, one day of doing it at church, and one day of doing it in the park :happy: I was darn proud. We averaged about 200 hugs a day, though  And yes... I'm talking about HUGS, lol. This was a religion club after all


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 21, 2010)

I usually fine hugging (hygienic) dudes. I tend to stay away from physical contact with women unless they've entered the "sister" category.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 21, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I usually fine hugging (hygienic) dudes. I tend to stay away from physical contact with women unless they've entered the "sister" category.



That is incredibly disturbing

As for my personal bubble: If I am not dating you / family / good friends....don't touch me.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 21, 2010)

If I get a good vibe from someone, I like hugs. I'd probably hug any of you. My preferred method is all-out bear hugging. Don't give me any of this "we're dudes, so I totally have to give you a side-manly hug so people don't think we're gay and it'll give me AIDS" shit. We're hugging it out.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> That is incredibly disturbing
> 
> As for my personal bubble: If I am not dating you / family / good friends....don't touch me.



Disturbing? I'm only going to let people I'm never going to be attracted to touch me. That seems perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 21, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Disturbing? I'm only going to let people I'm never going to be attracted to touch me. That seems perfectly reasonable to me.



But being incestual is so much more fun!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 21, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> But being incestual is so much more fun!



I didn't think you wanted people to know about your kink?


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 21, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I didn't think you wanted people to know about your kink?



I know...I know...but people usually catch on once I ask them to forge a new birth certificate, so I might as well just come out with it.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 21, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Disturbing? I'm only going to let people I'm never going to be attracted to touch me. That seems perfectly reasonable to me.



Well this is the internet, after all.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> If I get a good vibe from someone, I like hugs. I'd probably hug any of you. My preferred method is all-out bear hugging. Don't give me any of this "we're dudes, so I totally have to give you a side-manly hug so people don't think we're gay and it'll give me AIDS" shit. We're hugging it out.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZvarRe-XVQ

We are SO hugging it the fuck out if by some weird chance we happen to meet up.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a small personal bubble. I love hugs and cuddles, but not just from anyone. I have to allow someone into my bubble, and if I have not invited you, chances are you will get a very big whack! Or at the very least, a death stare.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 21, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I have a small personal bubble. I love hugs and cuddles, but not just from anyone. I have to allow someone into my bubble, and if I have not invited you, chances are you will get a very big whack! Or at the very least, a death stare.



I'll just bear-hug the air surrounding you. :happy:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 21, 2010)

I like hugs, like when I'm saying goodbye to all my friends after a long night out. But I like them short and sweet. A nice tight hug that lasts for little more than a moment. And those hugs, I can do with anyone.

But as for cuddling... I only like it sometimes. Other times... I don't like being touched at all. But when I'm in the mood, then I get uber cuddly.


----------



## Esther (Oct 21, 2010)

I generally dislike hugs from everybody unless I'm ready to initiate them.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 21, 2010)

For the record, I wait until the other person initiates a hug. I have relatively no personal boundaries, hug-wise, so I don't want to make another person feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Bearsy (Oct 21, 2010)

I’m very claustrophobic; I get extremely uncomfortable when my bubble gets breached. Even to the point of panic attacks sometimes. Crowds fucking suck. I get nervous when a bunch of people stand over my shoulder.

But on the other hand, I love being close to people. I love giving and receiving hugs I love cuddling. It's all about how I'm feeling at the time though.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 21, 2010)

*<----be aware....this girl is a ((((HUGGER)))) extraordinaire....
but i have this one friend that is obsessively germ phobic at all places especially salad bars and the things with plexi.....getting off track...but he HATES TO BE TOUCHED...and i found out early on and it's a total joke when people don't know he hates having his space invaded...

ps i never hug him*


----------



## imfree (Oct 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> For the record, I wait until the other person initiates a hug. I have relatively no personal boundaries, hug-wise, so I don't want to make another person feel uncomfortable.



A hug is a gift that gives and receives at the same time. I love 'em, but I'll wait for a stranger to initiate a hug or at least be sure that a hug is welcome. I freely share with those whom I already know will welcome a hug.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 21, 2010)

My bubble is very big and very private. It's invitation only, and you must RSVP.

Most of the time I'm VIP only. 


i hate being touched


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mishty said:


> My bubble is very big and very private. It's invitation only, and you must RSVP.
> 
> Most of the time I'm VIP only.
> 
> ...



Can I RSVP?


----------



## Mishty (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Can I RSVP?



Why of course! I'm gonna need a blood sample and your social security number.... Are you up to date on your shots? :happy:


I'd so hug you. Like fo'shizzle.
no one hugs like fluffy guys, no one. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 22, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm like this too. I love to hug and be affectionate in a platonic manner, but I'm always hesitant for fear of overstepping a boundardy or giving the wrong impression.
> 
> Then again, there are certain types of people I don't want to be touched by, let alone hugged. A lot of the girls I know who throw themselves at friends and acquaintances alike for chummy hugs are generally the girls who call me 'honey' or 'sweetie': in my world, the over-familiar, over-sweet butterflies who turn out to be two-faced bitches. Maybe I should put this out there now: please don't call me any pet name other than 'dear'. I don't trust women who feel they can call acquaitances anything other than their actual name.



It's funny how in the US, 'dear' can be one of the most condescending pet names going. Also, except in the South, and even there, Ma'am. 






Mishty said:


> My bubble is very big and very private. It's invitation only, and you must RSVP.
> 
> Most of the time I'm VIP only.
> 
> ...


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 22, 2010)

If I can't smell what you ate on your breath, you aren't close enough


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 22, 2010)

When I was younger I wouldn't hug much not because I didn't like it just cause I didn't want to bother others I dunno. But now I sure do love hugs. Not from strangers or people I dislike very much so though.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 22, 2010)

Mishty said:


> i hate being touched



It's the opposite with me. I find touch to be a superpowerful thing--I am easily seduced by it.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 22, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> It's the opposite with me. I find touch to be a superpowerful thing--I am easily seduced by it.



that's why I don't like it,I can't control it. lol

Sometimes just the slightest touch of hands has me so worked up I breath heavy. :blush:


----------



## Melian (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh gawd......I touch and hug everyone, as long as they aren't revolting in appearance or odour.


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 22, 2010)

When I first meet people I'm a firm handshake kinda guy. While I do have an initial bubble it can be pretty easy to break if you act friendly towards me.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Really? Hmm...it's become more of a habit with me in the past year. My go to tends to be darlin'. Yeah, *I'm kinda of a like a cross between **Sawyer and Hurley*.



That sounds kinda perfect.  Husky Hurley physique and Sawyer bad-assness? One of the few pet names I don't mind is darling, as it's what my dad calls me.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 22, 2010)

(Sorry to double post!)



Joe944 said:


> When I first meet people I'm a firm handshake kinda guy. While I do have an initial bubble it can be pretty easy to break if you act friendly towards me.



Ah, see handshakes scare the _crap _out of me.  If someone offers their hand to me it's one of the most disconcerting things; I end up just staring at their hand listlessly, not gripping it hard enough, or offering them my left hand by mistake as I'm left handed. I think it's to do with my age and gender, as my generation (or, I suppose my crowd within in my generation, and in my particular country) either just nod, wave or hug, even on first encounters. Handshaking is painfully formal.

Kissing cheeks is also a disaster area for me. If someone goes to touch cheeks I end up going forward too, kissing their damn ear and bashing my cheekbone against theirs in the process.

God, I'm fucking useless at greetings lol. If we ever meet, just ignore me!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol Amy, I would find that charming. It would match my clumsyness too :happy: lol!


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 22, 2010)

I enjoy giving people hugs, and receiving hugs, but I rather wait for someone to initiate the hug so I don't feel awkward, especially if they don't like hugs. Personal bubble wise, I really don't have one, but if you trigger my creeper meter, I close up and become extremely tense in a matter of seconds. Cuddling wise, I really, really enjoy it. Haven't done it much in my life, but the few experiences that I've had, I've loved. The power of a touch is so mind blowing because it could close someone up in a matter of seconds, or open up new boundaries, and an entirely new experience within the same amount of time.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll be the odd one here and say that I typically am the one to initiate a hug. I will always either ask for it or hold my arms out like a lil kid does when they want a hug. Almost everyone has been responsive to that  lol.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 22, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'll be the odd one here and say that I typically am the one to initiate a hug. I will always either ask for it or hold my arms out like a lil kid does when they want a hug. Almost everyone has been responsive to that  lol.



Heh, I do that too. You don't step foward and wrap your arms round them, you just stand there with your arms spread, waiting for them to come to you.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 22, 2010)

snip


Mishty said:


> My bubble is very big and very private. It's invitation only, and you must RSVP.
> 
> Most of the time I'm VIP only.
> 
> ...



I need to correct this and say I actually have a small bubble. I'm easy to hug and touch and can be a 'toucher' but body language is crucial. I get and give 'vibes' and it will be abundantly clear to anyone with a shred of intuition if I am approachable. Unfortunately, a lot of people don't have an iota of intuition and that's where the rub lies.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 22, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I HATE being in crowds of confused, wandering idiots, in which case if you touch me, I'll be strongly inclined to kick you in the shin.



I second this emotion. I feel exactly the same way.



rellis10 said:


> I really dont like being touched in general. It's always been a problem with me. It could be somebody i'm really close to or a complete stranger but i always feel the same way.
> 
> I've never really been a touchy-feely person...



Me, neither. I feel the same.

In my case, I remember being a very touchy-feely little kid, but just with my mom. I always wanted to hug and be held by her. I think that was a product of being an adopted kid, though, and experiencing physical abandonment at a very early age (3 months old). My mom, the woman who adopted me, was a demonstrative parent when I was very young, but by the time I was 10 or 11 years old, she stopped being so demonstrative, largely because I was becoming more of my own person (as all kids do as they grow up) and she wanted me to continue needing her for everything. As she stopped being more demonstrative, I pulled back and became less needy of hugs and physical contact, to the point that now, as an adult, I'm _SO_ not a hugger, not comfortable with others who are (men and women), and even get cranky when I get bumped in a large group of strangers.

I don't mind physical affection with a significant other, but generally prefer it to be done in private. A little PDA is OK, but I don't like to go overboard. I also don't like a partner to be all over me, constantly touching me in private either. I dated a guy once who liked to hold my hand all the time. I don't mind hand holding, but all the freakin' time was a little too much. I'd eventually have to take my hand back and just keep it to myself for a while.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 22, 2010)

Earlier today I was at the market. I saw these 2 ladies talking normally. I went about my shopping experience inside. As I was going back to my truck I saw them talking still. But this time, the older woman was talking to the younger lass all super close about how people think Mexico is so dangerous in Spanish. (F.Y.I Mexico is FUCKING dangerous! Stay away) She was all hunched over the girl, almost face to face. The younger lass was not even looking at here, just nodding & looking off as if trying to spot a hero. I felt like walking to her aid, but the saniches I had just purchased, they called me. So I left. But I thought of how awkward that might have been. Poor girl. I bet she could smell the Polygrip on that old broads breath. Good Grief:doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 22, 2010)

That kind of thing happens to me all the time where I live. My apartment complex is 90% seniors and so they're really... awkward... to be around sometimes


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 22, 2010)

My bubble is being invaded as we speak.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 22, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My bubble is being invaded as we speak.



Really? Who by?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 22, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> That kind of thing happens to me all the time where I live. My apartment complex is 90% seniors and so they're really... awkward... to be around sometimes



Old people talk way too much. They need to give them androids to keep then from boring us young whippersnappers


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 22, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Really? Who by?



By my mind


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 22, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Really? Who by?



By Eggplant's eggplants.


----------



## Esther (Oct 22, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> By Eggplant's eggplants.



I just had a mental picture of a killer eggplant growing vines all over you!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 22, 2010)

Esther said:


> I just had a mental picture of a killer eggplant growing vines all over you!



sexy vines all over my body


----------



## Esther (Oct 22, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> sexy vines all over my body



Hahaha wtf, why YOUR body?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 23, 2010)

Esther said:


> Hahaha wtf, why YOUR body?



It's the closest body that I have handy


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 23, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> By Eggplant's eggplants.



and there we have it! soo... who won the pantless hozoe pool?


----------



## Esther (Oct 23, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> It's the closest body that I have handy



I have a spare buried outside in my garden. You want I should dig it up for you?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 23, 2010)

Esther said:


> I have a spare buried outside in my garden. You want I should dig it up for you?



Why yes! That would be jolly good, actually!


----------



## escapist (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm so tempted to go into a lecture on dominate traits and body language. I think we all know what those traits and things mean, more importantly we have all felt it. More interestingly we have all let it happen at one point or another; even if it was just someone in a position of social authority or dominance of us. We like to say we would never stand for it, but plenty of people swallow the lump of social placement thats stuck in our throat choking us simply because we have to (I'm pretty sure for most of is this happened in school, church, or other programs). I'm not even talking about hugging, just touching in general, from those awkward shoulder pats from the co-worker that you could care less if they showed up to work the next day to the person you know and like, but well just don't like that much.


...lol then again, I have a tendency to over think stuff, and I'm pretty damn touchy feely myself, especially if a conversation on martial arts breaks out.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 23, 2010)

I used to talk to a guy that was a close-talker like something off of Seinfeld. I couldn't get serious with him because I couldn't stop laughing about it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 23, 2010)

Esther said:


> I just had a mental picture of a killer eggplant growing vines all over you!



It was something like this actually.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 23, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It was something like this actually.



pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 23, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> pics or it didnt happen!



Im kind of camera shy . . .


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 23, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Im kind of camera shy . . .



the amazing hozay and his technicolor dreamsocks? camera shy?!? c'mon now... you expect us to believe that??


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 23, 2010)

That would be a great title for a Hozay and Zoe thread: Technicolor Dreamsocks.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 23, 2010)

My cat YumYum Funtime Keeps invading my personal bubble space with her Velociraptor like claws & hypodermic needle like teeth. I'm finna invade her face with my back hand. In a non lethal way though.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> That would be a great title for a Hozay and Zoe thread: Technicolor Dreamsocks.



I seriously think Hozay's got enough picture threads to his name that we don't need another one with me in it.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn, manbeef... ageist much?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Damn, manbeef... ageist much?



Might I get details as to why I am being called ageist?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 24, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I bet she could smell the Polygrip on that old broads breath. Good Grief:doh:



This has something to do with it?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

Paquito said:


> This has something to do with it?



Aaaaah, yeah, that might be it. I was just saying do to how "in her face" that lady was. You could tell the other young lady was trying to get out of that situation but the old lady was hovering right over her. It's a joke people. Lighten up. Oy vey:doh:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 24, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Old people talk way too much. They need to give them androids to keep then from boring us young whippersnappers



And this. Your "jokes" about old people convey less of a sense of humor about them, and more of a sense of hatred and lack of understanding.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> And this. Your "jokes" about old people convey less of a sense of humor about them, and more of a sense of hatred and lack of understanding.


If making a joke about the oral scent of an elderly person resembles hatred to you, then I suggest you study the word. I do not hate the elderly. You are just reading too much into the post. Take a step back. Relax. Have some tea.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 24, 2010)

**takes popcorn out of microwave and dumps in bowl**

Am I already late for the show?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> **takes popcorn out of microwave and dumps in bowl**
> 
> Am I already late for the show?



+Sits near you+ What are we watching


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 24, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> +Sits near you+ What are we watching



The flames being thrown! lol.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 24, 2010)

old people should be euthanized. they are a drain on the economy, provide no benefit to society and are a danger to pedestrians and motorists alike. and their breath does smell like denture cream... and kittens. everyone knows that old people eat kittens. :eat1:


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> The flames being thrown! lol.



Oh yay! I love pyrotechnics


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> old people should be euthanized. they are a drain on the economy, provide no benefit to society and are a danger to pedestrians and motorists alike. and their breath does smell like denture cream... and kittens. everyone knows that old people eat kittens. :eat1:



I laughed out so loud, I skeerd my cat


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 24, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I laughed out so loud, I skeerd my cat



i am a complete ageist. and proud of it. the number of baby boomers retiring in the next few years are going to bankrupt the social security system and cripple medicare. they're going to artificially inflate many medical careers by creating a temporary demand for caregivers to nurse their failing bodies that will leave thousands unemployed as the boomer bubble bursts and they die off lessening demand. we should offer some sort of incentive to old people to voluntarily commit suicide. I understand that the book Boomsday is satire but it makes sooooo much unbelievable sense! 

So let's Kill the elderly and Eat the poor! Fishcharming for president 2012. Think of the children...


----------



## Paquito (Oct 24, 2010)

Will you bring Cthulhu to the classrooms?

If so, you've got my vote.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i am a complete ageist. and proud of it. the number of baby boomers retiring in the next few years are going to bankrupt the social security system and cripple medicare. they're going to artificially inflate many medical careers by creating a temporary demand for caregivers to nurse their failing bodies that will leave thousands unemployed as the boomer bubble bursts and they die off lessening demand. we should offer some sort of incentive to old people to voluntarily commit suicide. I understand that the book Boomsday is satire but it makes sooooo much unbelievable sense!
> 
> So let's Kill the elderly and Eat the poor! Fishcharming for president 2012. Think of the children...



YAY!!! You have my vote


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 24, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Will you bring Cthulhu to the classrooms?
> 
> If so, you've got my vote.



of course! it's high time that our spawn be educated to the might and awe inspiring glory of the Great Old Ones! 

now, not every child will be able to pick up the pipe and play homage to Azathoth, some will have to be raised as fodder for the mad desires of the outer gods but without sacrifice there can be no glory! 

it's time to rise up and be great! The United States of America will be, under the guidance of our masters, not only the greatest nation among nations, but among dimensions!

h'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!!!

Cthulu waits! Cthulu Dreams!

Think of the children...


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 24, 2010)

FishCharming is not a witch.

He is however everything else you've heard.

He's you.

Think of the children.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 24, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> of course! it's high time that our spawn be educated to the might and awe inspiring glory of the Great Old Ones!
> 
> now, not every child will be able to pick up the pipe and play homage to Azathoth, some will have to be raised as fodder for the mad desires of the outer gods but without sacrifice there can be no glory!
> 
> ...


It makes me so warm and fuzzy that I don't have to explain Lovecraft to anyone here.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 24, 2010)

On topic...

The size of my personal bubble depends on the situation. If I know you and like you, I don't have a bubble. As long as you don't try to pull my clothes off, or grope me in a blatant display of sexual aggression, I'm not really fussed. I'm a big time hugger. I don't initiate, but I do use body language to show that I'm open to a hug. Or I'll forget subtlety and just say it. If I don't know you, a handshake is about all you'll get. If I know you and don't like you, you won't even get that.


----------



## Goreki (Oct 25, 2010)

My space bubble is maybe about a metre out from me. Stay OUT you enemies of the space! I can suspend it on public transport though, Unless I get shoved. Ugh.

Once I've worked out that I like somebody, and we're on the same level in some way, there can be some invasion on thier part, and as long as they don't try to annex me, it's fine 

I am one of those weird people who likes hand shakes though. I do it when I get a new co-worker and take an instant liking to them. It's kind of a formal "You are very welcome here, and I officially aknowledge your presence." thing.

If I don't like someone, I have trouble making eye contact with them or talking to them at all. For them, I don't even like the fact that the're in the same state, let alone within a metre. So I just avoid them as much as possible without sacrificing what I want to do.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 17, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> It makes me so warm and fuzzy that I don't have to explain Lovecraft to anyone here.



I still haven't read any though. Where should I start?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 17, 2011)

Take your pick. I have a few of the collections.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ks&field-keywords=lovecraft&sprefix=lovecraft

Try The Definitive collection on page 2. 

Dunwich Horror....you know...just looking at that list made me all warm and fuzzy. I'm such a nerd sometimes. LOL


----------

